# Pick a best model (advise)



## thai-chi-master (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello there friends..

so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:

what do you think its better to drive and why? ))

*NEW Toyota Camri*

(no clue how is this car performed , is it more comfortable to drive than Prius. I after 1 year inside Prius I had pain in my back)

*NEW Toyota Prius *

(iconic car, great money earner)

*NEW RAV4*

(No clue about this model, but I keep seeing people using it in London as PHV. Whats the deal? Is it good?
or

*NEW Mercedes E class*

(thats the model I drive at the moment but the 2017 plate)

for the trade.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd advise to buy used and certified.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Never buy new. Best advise anyone can give you.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

3 years sold is the depreciation sweet spot for buying used IMHO.

Get a KIA, Hyundai Sonata, or Elantra, etc.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> ...


This primarily for Uber or your personal car?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would say the Prius but definitely not a new one. Normally, buying a new car is stupid and abnormally driving a new car for 60 cent Uber is still stupid.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> ...


Depends on how much money you want to lose. If you don't want to lose a lot of money and are buying a car specifically for rideshare get a 5-7 year old Prius.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Three year old Honda Accord certified cant be beat. Your pax will think its a limo and its a pleasure to drive all day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> ...


I have never driven any of the models you mention. Wat I would do is rent each one for a few days and give them a work over on some long trips. Then pick the one I was most comfortable in after a good long trip.


----------



## thai-chi-master (Jun 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This primarily for Uber or your personal car?


UberX



FLKeys said:


> I have never driven any of the models you mention. Wat I would do is rent each one for a few days and give them a work over on some long trips. Then pick the one I was most comfortable in after a good long trip.


Well, good answer.

I run Merc E class atm on EXEC.but no money, too expensive to run. I have twisted my back in Prius. I maybe I should try RAV4 and Camri. Only problem is minimum contract is for 3 months


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

thai-chi-master said:


> UberX
> 
> 
> Well, good answer.
> ...


Okay if your doing Uber full time buy a $2000-$4000 beater, or 5k-7k Prius. If Uber is only part time and the car is primarily for your personal enjoyment then go with what pleases you.


----------



## thai-chi-master (Jun 30, 2018)

I mentioned 2019 plates because, as you know its hard to make livings nowadays, and can relay on 1 company. so some company's require you to have car no older than 3 years.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> ...


New car for Uber not worthy any more best car use under 5 k Honda Civic Toyota Corolla Toyota Prius Nissan Altima ...the most economical cars in the market because Uber are unstable businesses. One weak ok other 3 month you not make money even to pay the expenses. I experienced from last 4 years ... If your back hurts it is because you seat all day long not because of comfort ...I got Cadillac and my back hurt to. We all get sick after some time. I'm seeing so many drivers in NYC. They tithing their head because their head hurts being in the car long hours it create head pain


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

thai-chi-master said:


> UberX
> 
> 
> Well, good answer.
> ...


When I was looking to buy my next car I went to car rental companies like Budget & Enterprise and rented them for a few days to give them a in depth test drive. Glad I did, because the two models I wanted the most ended up being the most uncomfortable. The few day rentals of each model was well worth the money on a long term investment of buying a new car.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> ...


 I know atleast 12 people personally who are making great money in guber. Guess what? They bought the car on cash, under 2010 model, not more than 5-7k. Those people are making money.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay if your doing Uber full time buy a $2000-$4000 beater, or 5k-7k Prius. If Uber is only part time and the car is primarily for your personal enjoyment then go with what pleases you.


The OP is in London.

In the UK Uber drivers are fully.licenced Private Hire drivers, the cars are also subject to Licensing. We also have proper Insurance which is nothing to do with Uber.

A Hybrid can be licensed for the first time as a.PH vehicle right up till its over 9 years old. But once it is over 10years old it can't be relicensed

Petrols (non hybrid) and Diesels have to be at least Euro6 which means effectively a PH vehicle has to be newer than September 2015.

We can't just any old car or drive a beater


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Get into a considerable size debt by driving for Uber, sounds like a lost cause no matter which car you choose.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

EZ choice. RAV4 hybrid. Or you could stop being a lemming and look at other brands. Mercedes E class lol are you high?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> EZ choice. RAV4 hybrid. Or you could stop being a lemming and look at other brands. Mercedes E class lol are you high?


The OP is based in the UK and the E Class is basically a Taxi/Private Hire vehicle that is a little bit posh.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

European E class is very watered down compared to loaded US E class. Get a Camry. That is the only car on your list that is decent. Prius is total crap. Rav4 is cheap and feels cheap. If you can't afford Merz E, get a Camry, a definite win in my opinion.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> European E class is very watered down compared to loaded US E class. Get a Camry. That is the only car in your list that is decent. Prius is total crap. Rav4 is cheap and feels cheap. If you can't afford Merz E, get a Camry, a definite win in my opinion.


No, an E Class is an E Class. The US model is no different to the European market models.

It's just that European buyers likely don't spec up something like an E Class with every option.

A used E Class will cost the same as a similar age/mileage Prius.

To some people the extra comfort is worth the extra fuel costs.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

UberLuxbod said:


> No, and E Class is an E Class. The US model is ok different to the European market model.
> 
> It's just that European buyers don't spec up something like an E Class with every option.


Exactly! Except in US you don't have an option not to spec it up. The lowest possible specs for E class in US is like a loaded version of a European E class. And the engine too. Only recently they started offering 3 liter engines for E class in US, while 3.5 liter is more of a standard. In Europe you will never see a 3.5 liter engine on E class. It is usually 2 liters.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> I know atleast 12 people personally who are making great money in guber. Guess what? They bought the car on cash, under 2010 model, not more than 5-7k. Those people are making money.


You are right. I have an 09 prius. Paid for, thats the best part. It makes me money all the time.☺


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> Exactly! Except in US you don't have an option not to spec it up. The lowest possible specs for E class in US is like a loaded version of a European E class. And the engine too. Only recently they started offering 3 liter engines for E class in US, while 3.5 liter is more of a standard. In Europe you will never see a 3.5 liter engine on E class. It is usually 2 liters.


They do make those models for then European market, but nobody buys them.

We buy diesels due to fuel prices.

Though you can get the 6 cylinder diesels in the E Class, again, few people opt for it as the E Class is just a fleet car/taxi/Private Hire vehicle to most buyers.

Same thing goes for the S Class, people buy the S350d in huge quantities.

There is no demand for the large petrol engines, at £1.22 a litre for petrol why would you want to to do 25mpg when you can be doing 40mpg in a diesel?

There are more S560e knocking around than any of the other petrol engines models.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I know, and that is my point, that in US any E class would be a much more loaded and advanced vehicle be default, than most of the E class vehicles in Europe.


----------



## LAFusion (Apr 26, 2019)

Ford Fusion Hybrid - More style than most hybrids and Ford is discounting them heavily


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I am going to say...

2008-2012 Toyota Sienna, in the 100,000-125,000 range.

should be about $6,000 in good shape, this is 1/6th the price of new with 3/4ths of the lifespan left if you take care of it, and at least 3-5 years before it gets kicked off the platform.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I am going to say...
> 
> 2008-2012 Toyota Sienna, in the 100,000-125,000 range.
> 
> should be about $6,000 in good shape, this is 1/6th the price of new with 3/4ths of the lifespan left if you take care of it, and at least 3-5 years before it gets kicked off the platform.


Not to mention that they have a timing chain not a timing belt like mine. I got an 2006 and I wish I would of got at least an 2007 when they started making them with a timing chain.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

LAFusion said:


> Ford Fusion Hybrid - More style than most hybrids and Ford is discounting them heavily


thats because FORD no longer makes cars other than the Mustang. i own a ford car and its the biggest POS i have ever owned. now i know exactly why they no longer make cars. i would NEVER recommend ford for an uber driver. way too many needless expenses for repairing parts that never break down on other cars. toyota is always the best choice followed by a few others. in europe the experience may be different though as cars are different. the high MPG diesels you all get are not available here in the US.


----------



## LAFusion (Apr 26, 2019)

your comment is emotional and has nothing to do with anything. 

I am on my second Fusion and it’s been a reliable vehicle.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> European E class is very watered down compared to loaded US E class. Get a Camry. That is the only car on your list that is decent. Prius is total crap. Rav4 is cheap and feels cheap. If you can't afford Merz E, get a Camry, a definite win in my opinion.


Hey I have a Rav :i'm mad:


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Fusion / Mondeo (in UK / Europe) is a beautiful vehicle. I really like them.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

thai-chi-master said:


> Hello there friends..
> 
> so I can across the new models of 2019 but I cannot make up my mind. Please advise:
> 
> what do you think its better to drive and why? :smiles)


*NEW RAV4*

Or used! Get the biggest, most comfortable car for you and the pax that you can easily afford.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Get the Hybrid Rav4. It is solid and comfortable. And it is Toyota, so it can take abuse more than any other car. But it is not considered Luxury vehicle. If you want to do upper tier, get its Lexus cousin the RX350


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

As much as I love my 2004 Honda CRV, it's great for Uber, but does not qualify for LYFT. If I had to get a different vehicle tomorrow and use for rideshare, without hesitation I would go for 2007-2010 Honda CRV. That's just my personal preference. Not saying anything else is good or bad, my family has always had great luck with Honda. But, by no means would I EVER buy a new car for the sole purpose of rideshare.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

lol...dude don't be that guy you will regret it.

uber has just implemented massive earnings cuts in the last year. buy a 10 year old car that runs well and looks decent. pay $3-$5k.

only way to subsidize the new fares unfortunately.










if there's anymore fare cutting this kind of vehicle will be the only way to eek out rent money.


----------

